# svn src problem



## YuryG (Aug 31, 2020)

Trying to upgrade source via svn I get this error, what could be the cause of it?


```
# svnlite up
Updating '.':
svn: E170013: Unable to connect to a repository at URL 'https://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/12'
svn: E670008: Name does not resolve
```


----------



## ekvz (Aug 31, 2020)

I am not sure if it is related but on one of my machines i am also having trouble resolving *.freebsd.org domains. The only possible explanation i could think of is the IP of the resolver it is using somehow falling into a blocked range. Either that or the unbound daemon running on said resolver being broken which i doubt. While it being blocked would be annoying since the IP in question is perfectly innocent it also wouldn't surprise me all that much as it belongs to the cloud infrastructure of a rather huge and cheap provider and it wouldn't be the first time their ranges ended up on various blacklists in one form or another. Actually the last time i checked (admittedly quite some time ago) the ipv6 /64 allocated to the VPS in question was banned from editing wikipedia as part of a range belonging to said provider.

As for a fix: I didn't figure one out yet. I've just fetched the IPs using another resolver and added them to /etc/hosts. If the problem persists i will probably just move my resolver elsewhere (or at least to a different IP). This seems to be the most easy/pragmatic solution to me.


----------



## a6h (Aug 31, 2020)

Sometime bad mirror. Wait! it's going to sort out. in the mean time check/get info about DNS/DNSSEC with drill(1)
`drill svn.freebsd.org`


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 31, 2020)

Are you dialing up?  You can stabilize your DNS resolver by `service nscd enable` & `service nscd start`.  Then you have a per-user DNS cache.  If you frequently switch between dial-up & WLAN (WiFi) connection, I would not recommend running a caching resolver like local-unbound(8), to not confuse the automagic by resolvconf(8).  But you can add commands to feed your internet provider's nameservers to your local caching nameserver into ppp(8)'s & dhclient(8)'s _linkup_ scripts.  EDIT I have this issue, too.  Usually the command succeeds after a minute or two.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 31, 2020)

No, WLAN in office (via router). No dial-up.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 31, 2020)

ekvz said:


> I am not sure if it is related but on one of my machines i am also having trouble resolving *.freebsd.org domains. The only possible explanation i could think of is the IP of the resolver it is using somehow falling into a blocked range. Either that or the unbound daemon running on said resolver being broken which i doubt. While it being blocked would be annoying since the IP in question is perfectly innocent it also wouldn't surprise me all that much as it belongs to the cloud infrastructure of a rather huge and cheap provider and it wouldn't be the first time their ranges ended up on various blacklists in one form or another. Actually the last time i checked (admittedly quite some time ago) the ipv6 /64 allocated to the VPS in question was banned from editing wikipedia as part of a range belonging to said provider.
> 
> As for a fix: I didn't figure one out yet. I've just fetched the IPs using another resolver and added them to /etc/hosts. If the problem persists i will probably just move my resolver elsewhere (or at least to a different IP). This seems to be the most easy/pragmatic solution to me.


Yes, forums.freebsd.org also had a problem (though solved in a couple of hours).


----------



## mickey (Aug 31, 2020)

YuryG said:


> Trying to upgrade source via svn I get this error, what could be the cause of it?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That's interesting, as I was having similar problems occasionally over the last couple months when trying to update my source repository using `svnsync`. I use svn from ports though, not the lite version included in the base, and update uses svn:// not https://, but the problem is the same: name does not resolve. Usually it works after retrying the command a couple times or trying `host svn.freebsd.org`. I suspected some issue with GeoIP, but did no further analysis.


----------



## ekvz (Aug 31, 2020)

YuryG said:


> Yes, forums.freebsd.org also had a problem (though solved in a couple of hours).



Thats true but from what i figured it was related to the server hosting it being down not DNS resolution timing out. In any case my DNS problem is with literally every *.freebsd.org domain (and it's 100% consistent at that - no amount of retries gets any kind of reply). If yours is restricted to svn.freebsd.org i'd say it's likely we are facing different problems.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 31, 2020)

This weekend there was a Level3 outage...


----------

